# Video of Brain Kubicki



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Pretty cool video of a couple of his tanks.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice tanks.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Brain is an odd name though...he must be really smart.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

^ 'Mark' my words Pulawski.....'Brain' is smarter then you or I



Ray and I along with the rest of the Black Jungle trip crew, stayed with Brain and his family while we were in CR.

His head actually pulsates :-0

and he is a walking encyclopedia....very cordial and welcoming. It was a pleasure to have had the privileged time with him, and those crazy vivs.


----------



## mark c (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow, I love the call from the phyllobates vittatus. Are there other frogs that sound like that?

And awesome tanks.


----------

